# Hanging Toddler Swings from basement i-joists



## brentvw (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi all,

I was reading that drilling into bottom flange of i-joists can hold 500lb, so seemed OK to hang kids gym equipment, children are 30lb and 80lb, but I'm struggling with the force from the kids swinging, it twists and buckles the joists and makes me nervous.

The trapeze and ladder seem OK as they are fairly stationary but the force from swinging is a big concern looking at them sway, creak, and twist

I used 3/4" lag bolts with washers and some heavy duty swing hangers to distribute the force evenly (see pic)

Any thoughts on how to reinforce this and keep the joists from moving so much?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Do you have room to add 2X4 bracing between this joist, and the next ones over both ways?



ED


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

Not good.

I would add blocking between the I-Joists and then attach the items to the blocking.

Something like this will be very strong.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I agree with Ed. You need to span at least two of the I joists with dimension lumber to stabilize the bottom chord of the joist. It isn't made for anything but support of items on top of it (flooring). That is where its strength is, not in the individual components.

Read your title, again, really slow, like it was a newspaper headline.

Henry Mac's idea is a good one, too.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Read your title, again, really slow, like it was a newspaper headline.



Oh: you stinker Larry.


ED


----------



## brentvw (Nov 10, 2018)

Great headline, just about all the spacing between the joists is marred with electrical, ducting, or plumbing, so I may not be able do to a vertical 2x4 but I could possibly lay a 2x4 horizontally between the joists.

Is there a way I could lay a 2x4 horizontally and nail directly into the flange? Or block it to the web with nails?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Modify what Mac was suggesting by laying your dimension lumber over the bottom chord and screw it to the webbing from either side flat.. That will tend to keep the chords from moving and you can attach the swings to the dimension lumber.


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

^^^^ But... use the doubler plate, structural screws... and joist hangers.

The center web of the beam alone isn't of adequate thickness for attachments. The doubled plate is needed.

End nailing into 2x lumber isn't adequate for shear loads, use joist hangers.

Don't use deck screws... use structural screws.

Like these at Home Depot... https://www.homedepot.com/p/Simpson...nnector-Screw-100-Pack-SD9212R100-R/206101818


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I would be nailing plywood to the top and bottom flange on both sides to move the support up to the top where it is rated for weight. For all the hangers. 
Then a 2x4 across the bottoms right from one wall to the other will hold them vertical.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

What's on the floor in case the child slips off the swing?


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

The issue is the swing is imposing a cyclic bending moment into and individual joist bottom flange, for which the flange and it's attachment to the web is not designed for.

There are technical specifications that detail how items should be attached to the bottom flange, but note that all items listed are loads that don't impose bending moments, items such as "_furnaces, ductwork, bike racks, garage door motors/tracks, lights, etc._" 

Click on the "_technical bulletin 808_" link. 

Attachment Connections To TJI® Joist Bottom Flange


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

To prevent the twisting and buckling, rotate the swings 90° and re-mount to structural lumber that spans 2 or 3 joists.


----------



## brentvw (Nov 10, 2018)

The flooring is all one inch pads, interesting ideas to ply from top to add strength (space clogged), and also turning the swings 90 (would swing into wall), so not sure I can do either of those.

I think I'm going to try the web blocking above the joists, attach2x6 structural horizontally with bracket, and hang swings from structural (swing mount is 4 inches so need 2x6) yes there will be lateral pressure against the joists, but my thought is it will now be distributed enough.

Kind of like the back of this pic below but laid horizontally and not vertically. 










https://www.weyerhaeuser.com/blog/supporting-exercise-equipment-with-tji-joists/


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If the direction change can't be accomplished and bracing must be implemented, consider X bracing as the Eiffel tower was built.:wink2:


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> Read your title, again, really slow, like it was a newspaper headline.


It doesn't help that this thread is flanked by "Neighbors cooking downstairs and smell" and "storage in shipping container".


----------

